# ultimate vegie burger



## idaclaire (Nov 11, 2010)

looking for something ( a sound, proven recipe_ ) for the ultimate veggie burger . that doesn't require a food processor, doesn't taste "ethnic" no celantro, no cumin,   has to hold together easily...can contan beans, grains, breadcrumbs, veg,


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ask your wholesaler if he sells bags of hydrolized plant protein. It works well


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

In the same vein, TVP (textured vegetable protein) is a mainstay of such products (i.e., vegetarian dishes masquarading as meat). It comes in several "grinds" to meet most needs.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's Illustrated/America's Test Kitchen has published one for the home cook that looked pretty good.

A little searching shows it's in the subscriber content for Cook's Illustrated so I can't supply a link for you.  They'll give you a 2 week demo membership as i recall.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Every vegan/vegetarian client I've EVER had was totally and completely disinterested in a "vegetarian/vegan version" of any typical carnivore dish


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That may be so, Pete. But there are hundred, nay, thousands, of vegetarians who don't feel that way. They want to eat familiar foods, just have them made without animal protein.

Besides which, the OP was asking for a recipe, not a philosophical discussion.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I enjoy a vegie burger now and then. Not as a substitute for a burger but as a good sandwich in its own right.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

My vegetarian daughter won't use fake meat plant-based stuff, because she really doesn't LIKE meat.  She does like veggie burgers though, and she said recently she tried the cooks illustrated version and liked it very much.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I ate a veggie burger just once and it was delicious.

I do remember their "veggie-meat-base" was made from lentils. They cooked lentiles, divided it in 2, mixed one batch finely and another one coarsely. Then they mixed the 2 parts together again; that was the "meaty" base. It even looked like some kind of meat. I have no idea however how they made it stick together. I presume you can add any spices and herbs.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I used to make them when my daughter still lived at home - esp if we were having hamburgers, but more often than not, because those were the days of mad cow, for the whole family.  I made a base with onion, celery, carrot, garlic, finely chopped, and sauteed in oil, then the lentils and rice, cooked till soft, sometimes some chopped spinach, or chopped mushrooms with the onion, etc.  I';d add some bread crumbs to bind it, and mash them togehter a little,.  If they didn;t hold together, i'd add half an egg - not too much. 

I was never a fan.  I love meat.  The "burgers" were not really juicy, it was hard to make them hold together and make them juicy.  The finely chopped carrots, onions and celery helped.


----------



## idaclaire (Nov 11, 2010)

YUK


----------



## idaclaire (Nov 11, 2010)

if you can access this recipe, (Veggie burgers from cooks illustrated) I can't open any attachements. would you kindly email it to me? [email protected]

thanks a lot


----------



## idaclaire (Nov 11, 2010)

i meant YUK to the veg protein vegie "chunks"now a staple in jamaica  Yuk Yuk Yuk


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

idaclaire said:


> if you can access this recipe, (Veggie burgers from cooks illustrated) I can't open any attachements. would you kindly email it to me? [email protected]
> 
> thanks a lot


I somehow suspect this would fall under either copyright infringement, piracy, or both. I think there's a reason they require a membership.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

tylerm713 said:


> idaclaire said:
> 
> 
> > if you can access this recipe, (Veggie burgers from cooks illustrated) I can't open any attachements. would you kindly email it to me? [email protected]
> ...


From what i know there is a fifteen day free trial membership they offer. (They keep offering it to me even though i have the subscription!) so you should be able to get it.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

idaclaire said:


> looking for something ( a sound, proven recipe_ ) for the ultimate veggie burger . that doesn't require a food processor, doesn't taste "ethnic" no celantro, no cumin, has to hold together easily...can contan beans, grains, breadcrumbs, veg,


For me, i used eggplant, tomatoes, onions, garlic, oregano, carrots, potatoes, flour and egg to make such a veges burgers. Never made it without herbs. 



Ed Buchanan said:


> Ask your wholesaler if he sells bags of hydrolized plant protein. It works well


----------



## chadwick (Nov 27, 2010)

We make them quite a lot.  You don't have to make them "ethnic", though I think so many things are better with cilantro.  What an amazing thing it is.

My basic combination is like this:

1) Choose a protein.  Garbanzo beans, black beans, lentils.  Each of these are great by themselves or in some combination if you like.  Garbanzo will take your flavor profile in a different direction though.

2) Bread crumbs.

3) Flavor.  It could be chopped jalapenos, garlic, onions, cumin, cilantro, lemon juice, etc. etc.  

4) Something to bind everything.  I like using potato starch, but obviously an egg would work well too.

5) Some kind of a dressing.  I go everywhere from a cilantro relish to a tamarind chutney, but you could just use ketchup if you like.

All of these can be made without a food processor.  A potato smasher would help though, but no need to get crazy with it.


----------



## vegangirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Chef Beverly Lynn Bennett's Tempting Tempeh Too Good for Words Burgers are the best I've ever eaten and meet your criteria.


----------



## mikez (Jun 13, 2010)

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/onedaypass/promo/signup.asp One day free pass for cooks illustrated no CC needed, one time use only (per email addy) I am pretty sure it is okay to post this link here. You can use it legally to get the CI veggy recipie


----------

